# Trek 2012 2 series video



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Trek 2.1 road aluminum series 2012 - YouTube

I'm really liking that the 2.1 will come in a leopard color scheme. I'm tempted to buy that frame


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

looks like treks answer to the caad10, pretty cool.


----------

